# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Yo Ji Jyu Ku Go

## ST

May be it will be interesting for someone...I found it recently: 四字熟語 (Yo Ji Jyu Ku Go)-Japanese saying maked from four kanjis.  
Like: 
感慨無量-deep emotions,
十人十色-(10 persons-10 opinions) and so on.
You can find it here:  http://www.geocities.co.jp/Bookend/3241/YojiJyukugo.htm 
(it`s just a first page for a letters a...o)

----------

